# PC not booting up after BIOS update.



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have Intel DH67BL motherboard with Core i3-2100 CPU. I bought it 2 years back and the USB 3 always had issues. 

Recently I bought a Seagate USB 3 for backup purpose and sharing data with MacBook. After going through different forum and Intel's support I figured out that BIOS update has fixed the USB issues. 

I downloaded the latest BIOS and flashed it using the F7 Bios update utility. 

Once everything completed the PC stopped booting up. I took out the config jumper and battery and left the system for half an hour. Took out all the components and tried to boot it but it again failed. 

I am leaving India on Friday 12th and need to fix the PC before that. I have a lot of important data which i need to copy in my USB drive. Pls help me to fix this problem quickly. 

Also how long the Intel support takes to fix the motherboard? I think the board has gone faulty and needs replacement. 


Regards


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Which BIOS version did you upgrade from and to?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Intel DH67BL motherboard with Core i3-2100 CPU. I bought it 2 years back and the USB 3 always had issues.
> 
> ...



in that case your motherboard is probably fried. Remove your hdd, connect it to a friends pc and take your data. No idea about intel replacement time


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which BIOS version did you upgrade from and to?



I upgraded from 0076 (original bios) to 0160 (latest).  Found a thread with exactly the similar situation.

DH67BL BIOS update to 0160 no boot

As per this thread too, the motherboard is gone. Now I need to check with the warranty.



NoasArcAngel said:


> in that case your motherboard is probably fried. Remove your hdd, connect it to a friends pc and take your data. No idea about intel replacement time



Can I make my Sata HDDs external so that I can connect them with Laptop USB and transfer data.? A specific link of product to purchase would be highly appreciated.

Thanks..!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the pc not even starting? Its its atleast starting, you should attempt a bios recovery to the old version. Check intel's website for bios recovery steps. Even my motherboard refused to boot two times after a bios update, but it was at least powering on.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> I upgraded from 0076 (original bios) to 0160 (latest).  Found a thread with exactly the similar situation.
> 
> DH67BL BIOS update to 0160 no boot
> 
> ...



you need a controller for that. go to the market and ask for an external hdd case which has an inbuilt memory controller. But since the drive already has data, you will need to boot your laptop from the usb drive.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_bsAdzCrk

bios -> boot priority / boot from -> option 1 -> usb external drive. and all should be fine.


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is the pc not even starting? Its its atleast starting, you should attempt a bios recovery to the old version. Check intel's website for bios recovery steps. Even my motherboard refused to boot two times after a bios update, but it was at least powering on.



Alright! trying this link. Desktop Boards &mdash; Instructions for Recovery BIOS update

The display isn't coming up. If I power on the PC the LED glows. But the HDD LED on the cabinet front doesn't glow.

Should I put the Original BIOS file in the USB or again the latest which I tried to update?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> Alright! trying this link. Desktop Boards &mdash; Instructions for Recovery BIOS update
> 
> The display isn't coming up. If I power on the PC the LED glows. But the HDD LED on the cabinet front doesn't glow.
> 
> Should I put the Original BIOS file in the USB or again the latest which I tried to update?



> Download the .BIO file of 0076 and put it in an empty pendrive.

> remove the BIOS configuration jumper.

> Insert the pendrive and turn on the system. Bios recovery will now begin.

> After the process is completed, apply the jumper again.

BTW did you update directly from 0076 to 0160 or did you follow the recommended upgrades? Cause you were supposed to 0076 -> 0096 -> 010something -> 0160.


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Download the .BIO file of 0076 and put it in an empty pendrive.
> 
> > remove the BIOS configuration jumper.
> 
> ...



Yes, this is where i made mistake. I updated the BIOS directly from 0076 to 0160.  Its true when ppl say, a little knowledge can be dangerous.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> Yes, this is where i made mistake. I updated the BIOS directly from 0076 to 0160.  Its true when ppl say, a little knowledge can be dangerous.



Did the BIOS recovery work? 

And always read instructions and manuals.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

akhil7j said:


> Yes, this is where i made mistake. I updated the BIOS directly from 0076 to 0160.  Its true when ppl say, a little knowledge can be dangerous.



nothing is lost, just get an external hdd enclosure and you are good to go. If your motherboard is under warranty it will be replaced / repaired. Because issues like bios flashing is pretty much close to undetectable without specialised equipment.


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Did the BIOS recovery work?
> 
> And always read instructions and manuals.



As i said earlier, nothing is coming on the screen. Usually there are 2 LEDs on the front which glows. 1 is power and other is when HDD are in use.

Right now only the power one is glowing and nothing is happening. USB is inserted with BIO file and jumper is removed.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the motherboard under warranty? Rma it if its under warranty, else, get it repaired from a trusty shop. He may charge upto 600.


----------



## akhil7j (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is the motherboard under warranty? Rma it if its under warranty, else, get it repaired from a trusty shop. He may charge upto 600.



Yes under warranty. Have to give it to service centre which is very far from home. Once i am back from work, its already 7. I think I have to transfer date using USB and RMA it once I am back to India.

Thanks for the help guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## zotto (Jun 29, 2016)

akhil7j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Intel DH67BL motherboard with Core i3-2100 CPU. I bought it 2 years back and the USB 3 always had issues.
> 
> ...



How to resolve your problem? Im with same problem (sry about my english)


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jul 4, 2016)

I dont think you are gonna get much help by necroposting. Anyway, failure to update BIOS usually ends up in a trip to the service centre.


----------

